# New Daddy



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

New Daddy doing his duties. This bird is one of a pair of twins (Both Cock birds) that Renee sent me.









George


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you George...He is a gorgeous pied...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The daddy is gorgeous. Bet you get some cute babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is one pretty boy!...looks like he will be a good papa.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

More Grandkids!!! :d


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

He sure is one pretty daddy bird  I love splashes like that.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a handsome bird and quite a good nest builder, too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is one mighty handsome bird, George! Can't wait to see what the kids look like! 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> That is one mighty handsome bird, George! Can't wait to see what the kids look like!
> 
> Terry


I SECOND what Terry said, George!! WHAT A HANDSOME BIRD!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> More Grandkids!!! :d


Now I know where daddy is from...I was wondering all this time and didn't see your post...Renee, is he one of the Dekearts too?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ooops...Bad Spelling...*

I thought I was wrong just didn't bother looking on the name in your site...Those are the mostly pied birds in your loft right?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> I thought I was wrong just didn't bother looking on the name in your site...Those are the mostly pied birds in your loft right?


I deleted my last post. That was the wrong info that I gave you. We'll have to wait for George to some on line. I just looked up the birds that I've given him and I think something in Hawkeye is messed up.......... cause the info isn't adding up

OK........is it MONDAY???? I've got it straight now. They ARE Bekaerts!!! I was thinking for some reason that I sent those birds to him in 2007, but I sent them in 2008........LOL...........maybe I should go back to bed and get up on the OTHER side of the bed...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, congratulations. That is a beautiful pigeon but all of Renee's are. I know we probably ooohed and aaahed over him when he was a little baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> George, congratulations. That is a beautiful pigeon but all of Renee's are. I know we probably ooohed and aaahed over him when he was a little baby.


LOL..that's funny, but true.........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Well, guess what, BOTH of them are now setting on eggs. I can't wait to see how the young ones look. I hope the eggs take after their father. I like the looks of both of the birds. Maby I am just a doting Dad but I think they are beautiful myself. I didn't know what their bloodlines were but now I know.
Thanks Renee.









George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Well, guess what, BOTH of them are now setting on eggs. I can't wait to see how the young ones look. I hope the eggs take after their father. I like the looks of both of the birds. Maby I am just a doting Dad but I think they are beautiful myself. I didn't know what their bloodlines were but now I know.
> Thanks Renee.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't send pedigrees on them either???  What are they mated too? Blue bars?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

No Pedigree and yes, mated to blue bars.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> No Pedigree and yes, mated to blue bars.
> 
> George


Well, good grief!!! You should have told me. They'll be put in the mail tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

No Problem. I just appreciate the birds, pedigree or not.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Signed, sealed and "will be" delivered tomorrow.


----------

